# S3 with lifetime, how much?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm thinking about upgrading my wife's S3 OLED unit to a Premiere so that we can use the streaming stuff throughout the house. However I'm curious, how much will a S3 unit with lifetime sell for. I have all the original packaging, cables, manuals and remote. I'm trying to decide if I should sell it or give it to a family member.

Dan


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

About $330 probably. Minus your ebay fees and paypal fees (about 12-percent).


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Just go to Ebay and do a search for your model with lifetime, and then click on the "completed listings" and you will see a lot of them there and what they sold for. I've seen them go for as little as $250 and as high as $400 if they have an upgraded hard drive.

Heres an example of one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Series-3-HD-TiVo-TCD648250B-DVR-with-LIFETIME-service-and-remote-/321019420431?pt=US_DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item4abe3f9f0f

This one has a 1TB drive in it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-Series-3-1TB-157-Hrs-HD-1367-SD-Lifetime-Subscription-/290792800210?pt=US_DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item43b499ffd2


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I forgot ebay lets you search for completed listings. I rarely actually use ebay, and have only ever sold something on there once, so if I did sell it I'd probably just list it here. 

Dan


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The seller's feedback rating can have an effect on the sale price. If your rating is a 1, you probably won't get as much as someone with a 500.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Last time I sold something on ebay was like 6 years ago, so I probably don't have a feedback rating at all.

I'll likely either give it to someone in my family or list it here. I have no interest in dealing with ebay. 

Dan


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

Just sold my S3 with a 1tb drive, no glow remote, and a broken HDMI for $321 + $25 shipping last week on ebay.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... I have a broken one too. I wonder how much that's worth? It seems that one of the CableCARD slots in that one is broken. Without a card in slot #2 it works fine, but with a card in slot #2 all digital recordings are pixelated and occasionally an error pops up about some issue talking to the card. Based on what I read it's most likely a bad power supply, but I didn't want to spend the $100 on a new one to try it out. SO it's been sitting unused for months now.

Dan


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... I have a broken one too. I wonder how much that's worth? It seems that one of the CableCARD slots in that one is broken. Without a card in slot #2 it works fine, but with a card in slot #2 all digital recordings are pixelated and occasionally an error pops up about some issue talking to the card. Based on what I read it's most likely a bad power supply, but I didn't want to spend the $100 on a new one to try it out. SO it's been sitting unused for months now.
> 
> Dan


Does it have a lifetime subscription on it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes

Dan


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I've seen the broken ones go for $200 to $250 with lifetime subscriptions on them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIVO-TCD648250B-Series-3-HD-w-LIFETIME-service-Original-Owner-/140846119310?pt=US_DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item20cb15398e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIVO-TCD648250B-Series-3-HD-w-LIFETIME-service-Original-Owner-/140846119310?pt=US_DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item20cb15398e

Both say that they think it might be the hard drive but not sure. I think you could get at least $200 out of it, maybe more.


----------

